# I'm going live with Destiny on Twitch to discuss what has been going on, and talk about Incel/looksmax/channel stuff



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)

0


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 7, 2021)

i know i'm watching rn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm ur biggest fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please sign my tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

tell him youre an arab to lower arab smv


----------



## Carnivore (Sep 7, 2021)

When? I need to do some cardio.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Sep 7, 2021)

tfw your whole personality is being involuntarily sexless 
just ldar


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 7, 2021)

"hey man wassup"


----------



## Loveless (Sep 7, 2021)

destiny iq mogs


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Carnivore (Sep 7, 2021)

nvm you are on now.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

If he decides to act smart link this in chat


----------



## Carolus (Sep 7, 2021)

The leftist mouthdiaper wearing midget? Has some good points but shill for the jab.


----------



## studiocel (Sep 7, 2021)

ask him if you can fuck his girl i'm pretty sure they are in an open relationship


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 7, 2021)

Surprised he isn't too busy doing meth again


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 7, 2021)

Autism


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

Talk about about Amensia and Salludon.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

He said Looksmax.me  It's over


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 7, 2021)

why are you advertising looksmax.me


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 7, 2021)

why is he playing some stupid game while you dance for him. youre getting disrespected bro


----------



## Vermilioncore (Sep 7, 2021)

Say “it’s over for many men” as an Easter egg


----------



## cvzvvc (Sep 7, 2021)

Destiny is just yesing him. Sounds like me during my weekly Zoom meetings for work lmfao.

"Yeah"
"Sure"
"Mhmmm"
"Yep"


----------



## TeraCope54 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## nasusdog (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

his chat


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Destiny is just yesing him. Sounds like me during my weekly Zoom meetings for work lmfao.
> 
> "Yeah"
> "Sure"
> ...


He is playing a videogame while speaking. Difficult to focus while multitasking.


----------



## cvzvvc (Sep 7, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> He is playing a videogame while speaking. Difficult to focus while multitasking.



Mhmm. Yep.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

*BROS???
Total: 1,420 (Looksmaxers: 337, Bluepillers: 1,083)*


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

*IMAGINE THE DESTINY FANS COMING HERE AND SEEING @Ed676 's WHITE SUPREMACIST THREAD LMAO*


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 7, 2021)

peepoTalk forums


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Sep 7, 2021)

political youtubers have the worst chats by a mile jesus christ


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> *BROS???
> Total: 1,420 (Looksmaxers: 337, Bluepillers: 1,083)*


Welcome greycels . Looksmax is the best place to LDAR, PM me for ratings


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

man the chat is pure cringe


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 7, 2021)

hello destiny fans, today I will educate you on how to become an Albanian dark triad rapist slayer neet living in Germany.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

he sent looksmax.org link


----------



## Solidcoin (Sep 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> he sent looksmax.org link


oh no no no


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

He's talking about SMV races  oh nono no


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

*HOLY FUCK
Total: 190 (Looksmaxers: 53, Bluepillers: 137)





Your browser is not able to display this video.



*


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to looksmax. Identify yourself now!


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

this @BrendioEEE just said *JUST BE ETHNIC*


----------



## Haven (Sep 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> he sent looksmax.org link


Why? new normies gonna join


----------



## Haven (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> this @BrendioEEE just said *JUST BE ETHNIC*


He is wrong just be turanid is the only reality


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 7, 2021)

mention me and how im obsessed with Eva tnx


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Sep 7, 2021)

*JFL at his gf*


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

*Total: 1,930 (Looksmaxers: 344, Bluepillers: 1,586)




*


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2021)

Just be 5'4 asian in Canada tell 'em brendio


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 7, 2021)

How long until @BrendioEEE and destiny start sharing their bbc cuckhold porn folders?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

to the destiny viewers coming here now, the consensus on the forum is just be white, op (who is fake white) pushes just be ethnic because he isnt white enough to get laid by just being white

many ethnic users here focus on "whitemaxxing" which is making yourself look more white + caucasoid


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 7, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> to the destiny viewers coming here now, the consensus on the forum is just be white, op (who is fake white) pushes just be ethnic because he isnt white enough to get laid by just being white
> 
> but he is kind of white i guess


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 7, 2021)

@subhuman incel


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

Twitchcels OMEGALUL


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 7, 2021)

Bluepillers: 232


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

_*@BrendioEEE , talk about forum chads like Amnesia you idiot*_


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

*BRUTAL

Total: 1,954 (Looksmaxers: 341, Bluepillers: 1,613)*


----------



## Loveless (Sep 7, 2021)

just drive somewhere else bro


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

He called Elliot Rodger a good-looking guy jfl.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1305676


Changed

Brutal


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> *BRUTAL
> 
> Total: 1,954 (Looksmaxers: 341, Bluepillers: 1,613)*


Fuck that TikTok made us famous


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> He called Elliot Rodger a good-looking guy jfl.


He was LTN-borderline MTN


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> _*@BrendioEEE , talk about forum chads like Amnesia you idiot*_


legit talk about forum chads (!!) @BrendioEEE


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 7, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Destiny is just yesing him. Sounds like me during my weekly Zoom meetings for work lmfao.
> 
> "Yeah"
> "Sure"
> ...


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> to the destiny viewers coming here now, the consensus on the forum is just be white, op (who is fake white) pushes just be ethnic because he isnt white enough to get laid by just being white
> 
> many ethnic users here focus on "whitemaxxing" which is making yourself look more white + caucasoid


Why are you saying that? Brendio is 100% european lighskin spaniard, he's white of course


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

*He was invited to Dr. Phil and declined because his ex gf didn't want him to become famous jfl what a fucking comedy show.*


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 7, 2021)

@Proex 
An interesting development.


----------



## MrGlutton (Sep 7, 2021)

just lol at this twitch streamer acting as if he isn't a subhuman


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Sep 7, 2021)

brendio talk more about looks


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

talk more about looks


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1305676


is this destiny?


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> He called Elliot Rodger a good-looking guy jfl.


5'6
Framecel
And even worse, autistic 
Kinda over for him


----------



## MrGlutton (Sep 7, 2021)

@BrendioEEE 

you have a random talking shit about you


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

Talking about NT


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 7, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> View attachment 1305691
> 
> @Proex
> An interesting development.


kys u fucking retard im not a fucking chink


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> @BrendioEEE
> 
> you have a random talking shit about you
> 
> View attachment 1305700


ironic considering 90 percent of chat are incels


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1305676


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Sep 7, 2021)

gamma said:


> 5'6
> Framecel
> And even worse, autistic
> Kinda over for him


He just needed a little more confidence


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

haha this is great


----------



## MrGlutton (Sep 7, 2021)

Proex said:


> kys u fucking retard im not a fucking chink


shut the fuck up little boy


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 7, 2021)

Proex said:


> kys u fucking retard im not a fucking chink


But you do have intercourse with felines?


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 7, 2021)

i like how brendio keeps laughing expecting the host to do it too but hes just like "yea sure" @cvzvvc


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


>



please dont


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14867 (Sep 7, 2021)

gamma said:


> 5'6
> Framecel
> And even worse, autistic
> Kinda over for him


Plus zero dimorphism


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


>







ur such a fucking piece of shit, thats a 4chan kid not me

just go kys already ur fucking obsessed with me making pics like that


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> View attachment 1305701


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

Proex said:


> View attachment 1305706
> 
> ur such a fucking piece of shit
> 
> just go kys already ur fucking obsessed with me making pics like that


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

He says that users here talk about locationmaxxing in the Amish.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> He says that users here talk about locationmaxxing in the Amish.


He's the one who has been talking about it
Ironic


----------



## ETO (Sep 7, 2021)

Are you really that guy with the fucking massive boobs lol


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> He says that users here talk about locationmaxxing in the Amish.


Ikr. He's honestly just waffling.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

Brendio is just talking about himself and his opinions and applying it to the entire forum jfl.


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

Lol


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Brendio is just talking about himself and his opinions and applying it to the entire forum jfl.


Exactly I dont think about this shit. Only about looks and shit.


----------



## ETO (Sep 7, 2021)

This guy is so uneducated. Even steroids will change your genetics


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Ikr. He's honestly just waffling.


destiny isnt the same guy as justdestiny? (some commentary tuber I watched when I was like 11 who spoke about Dr. Phil)

is Brendio the best representative for the forum? certainly the most popular- might boost Arvid's acting career to Hollywood w the twitch clout


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

what if you ejaculate in her but?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> destiny isnt the same guy as justdestiny? (some commentary tuber I watched when I was like 11 who spoke about Dr. Phil)
> 
> is Brendio the best representative for the forum? certainly the most popular- might boost Arvid's acting career to Hollywood w the twitch clout


I've never heard of destiny b4 idk 

Brendio definitely isn't the best representative of the forum. He's like 30 and talks about stuff like 4chan and r9k when the average age here is like 17 and most of the ppl don't know anything about those places.

Also just in general he's a bad speaker and goes all over the place and stutters and he just waffles about pointless things and applies his personal opinions to the entire forum n dat.

Me or @Chadlite Rutherford would be better.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 7, 2021)

what is this bullshit women cant fucking fight


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I've never heard of destiny b4 idk
> 
> Brendio definitely isn't the best representative of the forum. He's like 30 and talks about stuff like 4chan and r9k when the average age here is like 17 and most of the ppl don't know anything about those places.
> 
> ...


true im just here for looksmaxxing advice and shitposting tbh


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> true im just here for looksmaxxing advice and shitposting tbh


I'm just here for the shitposting ngl


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I'm just here for the shitposting ngl


same


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

Now he's talking about Just Be First lol.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> *
> View attachment 1305651
> *







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Also just in general he's a bad speaker and goes all over the place and stutters and he just waffles about pointless things and applies his personal opinions to the entire forum n dat.
> 
> Me or @Chadlite Rutherford would be better.


tbf he's alot more articulate than he was in the jubilee vid


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1305744







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> tbf he's alot more articulate than he was in the jubilee vid


I haven't even watched it yet cuz of the 2nd hand embarrassment


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1305746







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Warlow (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey cuties, I just joined this site from destiny's stream with that fat incel, mirin your racist subculture. Also jfl at OP's shit-tier arguments, embrace viking theory in 2021


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

He explains the word "slaying" jfl


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 7, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Hey cuties, I just joined this site from destiny's stream with that fat incel, mirin your racist subculture. Also jfl at OP's shit-tier arguments, embrace viking theory in 2021


he could've talked about 40/60 rule or 20/80 but he uses vikings smh


----------



## MrGlutton (Sep 7, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Hey cuties, I just joined this site from destiny's stream with that fat incel, mirin your racist subculture. Also jfl at OP's shit-tier arguments, embrace viking theory in 2021


this guy @BrendioEEE is talking out of his ass

he's suppose to be a veteran at this shit too

this is truly a waste of time


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I haven't even watched it yet cuz of the 2nd hand embarrassment


Brendio and Destiny have higher pitched voices than most of the people ik my age 
wasn't rlly interested in the stream, but I might come back to it, I'm sure when its finished some people will discuss the highlights

Brendio's experiences don't reflect the average user of this forum. Most users are teens using it as a second social media, or venting since it's a pretty uncensored place. Once this place was used for looksmaxxing, but that was the past. There's a lot of info from 2019-2020, on self-development, but 'muh the forum is dying', its more of a place to vent or send anecdotes.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Sep 7, 2021)

@volcelfatcel


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I've never heard of destiny b4 idk
> 
> Brendio definitely isn't the best representative of the forum. He's like 30 and talks about stuff like 4chan and r9k when the average age here is like 17 and most of the ppl don't know anything about those places.
> 
> ...


Chadlite Rutherfood would just talk about Jews for 2 hours and say shit like nazis were the "good guys"


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 7, 2021)

should talk about currypill tbh


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Chadlite Rutherfood would just talk about Jews for 2 hours and say shit like nazis were the "good guys"


Honestly most of the people on this forum aren't really incels. They are here for looksmaxxing advice or shitposting for fun tbh. Trying to be better looking


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Chadlite Rutherfood would just talk about Jews for 2 hours and say shit like nazis were the "good guys"


At least he's a good speaker tho and actually looksmaxxes n shi


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> View attachment 1305756
> View attachment 1305757







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> View attachment 1305754
> 
> @volcelfatcel


*I AM VOLCELFATCEL*


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> At least he's a good speaker tho and actually looksmaxxes n shi


he speaks? rutherford hasnt posted in ages


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1305744





WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1305746


Fuck im so gay now..


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 7, 2021)

So many ugly kids coping in the chat


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> *I AM VOLCELFATCEL*







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> *I AM VOLCELFATCEL*







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> he speaks? rutherford hasnt posted in ages


He went a podcast once


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 7, 2021)

Brendio spread the Balkan pill plsss




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1305710


Size is everthing tbh. There is nothing worse then getting brutally sizemogged. It doesn't even matter what height you are, you will look like a child. 





hafthor bjornsson with his brothers. He is 6ft 8 and looks like a manlet next to his 7ft brothers.


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

Brendio tried to use science to say virgins are ideal for marriage and ended up being lost for words.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> So many ugly kids coping in the chat


Brendio should be talking about looks not this bs. To shut up the coping subhumans


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 7, 2021)

Wow debate with Destiny


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I've never heard of destiny b4 idk
> 
> Brendio definitely isn't the best representative of the forum. He's like 30 and talks about stuff like 4chan and r9k when the average age here is like 17 and most of the ppl don't know anything about those places.
> 
> ...


Is brendio 30? I thought he was younger?


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Size is everthing tbh. There is nothing worse then getting brutally sizemogged. It doesn't even matter what height you are, you will look like a child.
> 
> View attachment 1305770
> 
> hafthor bjornsson with his brothers. He is 6ft 8 and looks like a manlet next to his 7ft brothers.


always a bigger fish pill hits hard


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 7, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Is brendio 30? I thought he was younger?


Might aswell be


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 7, 2021)

an hour in and no one's even brought up curries yet



[ISPOILER].[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Brendio should be talking about looks not this bs. To shut up the coping subhumans


For sure. Someone need to reach him somehow bcuz he's not reading this and i don't think he's reading twitch chat


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> an hour in and no one's even brought up curries yet
> 
> 
> 
> [ISPOILER].[/ISPOILER]


He said ethnics but not specifically curry


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 7, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> an hour in and no one's even brought up curries yet
> 
> 
> 
> [ISPOILER].[/ISPOILER]


I joined 20 min ago. Did he talk about looks yet?


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> He said ethnics but not specifically curry



curries mogg other ethnics on this forum, looksmax is at least 70% curry tbh

[ISPOILER].[/ISPOILER]


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Size is everthing tbh. There is nothing worse then getting brutally sizemogged. It doesn't even matter what height you are, you will look like a child.
> 
> View attachment 1305770
> 
> hafthor bjornsson with his brothers. He is 6ft 8 and looks like a manlet next to his 7ft brothers.


thats not his brother btw


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 7, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I joined 20 min ago. Did he talk about looks yet?



no


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Brendio should be talking about looks not this bs. To shut up the coping subhumans





chaddyboi66 said:


> an hour in and no one's even brought up curries yet


Brendio should be talking about heightpill, considering his height, it's his major failo


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Is brendio 30? I thought he was younger?


He's mid-20s


----------



## lutte (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I joined 20 min ago. Did he talk about looks yet?


he mentioned the golden ratio


----------



## lutte (Sep 7, 2021)

hey everyone lurking here from twitch this is the guy destiny is talking to





He married a girl he had only talked to on discord and never met irl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 7, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> he mentioned the golden ratio


Was it about attraction or anything though


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 7, 2021)

Barely brought up looksmaxxing


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Barely brought up looksmaxxing
> View attachment 1305801
> View attachment 1305802
> View attachment 1305799
> ...



He should've shown him this tbh. But idk if he wants to blackpill normies and make it go mainstream. But to be fair he linked looksmax.org


----------



## lutte (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Barely brought up looksmaxxing
> View attachment 1305801
> View attachment 1305802
> View attachment 1305799
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> why is he playing some stupid game while you dance for him. youre getting disrespected bro


He does that with everyone lol


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Was it about attraction or anything though


not that i remember.. it was more of an offhand comment


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

nasusdog said:


> View attachment 1305631


Over


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

Destiny is denying the lookspill right now


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 7, 2021)

Carnivore said:


> nvm you are on now.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 7, 2021)

@BrendioEEE Ask him to join back asap and brutally lookspill this bitches


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> @BrendioEEE Ask him to join back asap and brutally lookspill this bitches


Nah, maybe later, overall I think he's actually blackpilled on certain things, but he's bluepilled on quite a lot at the same time. I think he has mellowed out in a good way over the years.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 7, 2021)

Holy fuck 240 people viewing this thread


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

He's actually agreeing with the Halo effect right now


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

FOR ALL THE LURKING BLUEPILLERS







WELCOME


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Barely brought up looksmaxxing
> View attachment 1305801
> View attachment 1305802
> View attachment 1305799
> ...


This isn't a looksmaxxing forum bro


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> He's actually agreeing with the Halo effect right now


He is partly blackpilled


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Nah, maybe later, overall I think he's actually blackpilled on certain things, but he's bluepilled on quite a lot at the same time. I think he has mellowed out in a good way over the years.


U should dead ass recommend that he starts watching lms vids from face and lms on stream. Would be insane to see how much cope and how many people would say "I have that jaw lol" while they look like this irl


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> FOR ALL THE LURKING BLUEPILLERS
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME



Is that @kjsbdfiusdf ?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 7, 2021)

@WontStopNorwooding @Ed676 yo gtfih so we can farm reacts


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> FOR ALL THE LURKING BLUEPILLERS
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME



@Baldingman1998 *IMAGINE IF DESTINY LURKERS SAW THAT PIC OF U (U KNOW WHAT PIC) *


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 7, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Holy fuck 240 people viewing this thread


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @Baldingman1998 *IMAGINE IF DESTINY LURKERS SAW THAT PIC OF U (U KNOW WHAT PIC) *


They would let me fuck their girlfriends and wives👍


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Sep 7, 2021)

@BrendioEEE That Jon Zherka guy he mentioned is funny,i’ve seen some of his irl stream clips you should talk to him ngl


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)

He is dropping status blackpills rn


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> View attachment 1305832


Jew Serge paid Brendio to advertise the forum


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

He's talking about Hasan's looks


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

gamma said:


> Jew Serge paid Brendio to adertise the forum


Also sold all of our data to MOSSAD


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Nah, maybe later, overall I think he's actually blackpilled on certain things, but he's bluepilled on quite a lot at the same time. I think he has mellowed out in a good way over the years.


I'm glad you're kinda solw bro. You didn't talk about any of the important secrets regarding looksmaxing. For example : drinking baby human blood and eating baby foreskin and umbilical cord. 






































Ohh nevermind that's just being a jew


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)

@Sergeant I hope I saved this forum, please let me be a federal informant, please, tell the FBI I want the bag bro please


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> He is dropping status blackpills rn


You should talk to Jon Zherka I think he's blackpilled


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey you! yes you! turn around and leave you are in wrong forum pal.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> @Sergeant I hope I saved this forum, please let me be a federal informant, please, tell the FBI I want the bag bro please
> View attachment 1305835


Can u dm him on twitch in a way he notices? Tell him to watch lms vids pls i can't reach him


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> *HOLY FUCK
> Total: 190 (Looksmaxers: 53, Bluepillers: 137)
> 
> View attachment 1305651
> *


this is the best one so far


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm late right?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

*Total: 270 (Looksmaxers: 88, Bluepillers: 182)
Still a bunch of fuckers here wtf*


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> I'm late right?


the discussion sucked ass


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> *Total: 270 (Looksmaxers: 88, Bluepillers: 182)
> Still a bunch of fuckers here wtf*


its not live

it can show a figure but the last time they were here was like an hour ago


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Sep 7, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> the discussion sucked ass


You gotta tell us beforehand @BrendioEEE


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

THIS IS AN INCEL FORUM. I REPEAT ITS AN INCEL FORUM. ALL YOU WILL FIND HERE IS SEXISM, RACISM, AND HATERED OF WOMEN AND MINORITIES. THIS SITE IS ONLY FOR ROTTERS AND BASEMENT DWELLERS THAT LIVE IN THEIR MOMS BASEMENT. LEAVE AT ONCE OR I WILL HACK INTO YOUR COMPUTER AND IMPLANT UNDELETABLE/UNREMOVABLE CHILD PORNOGRAPHY.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Sep 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> If he decides to act smart link this in chat



That's the saddest thing I've seen on here so far. Poor guy gave up on the meaning of union. He's fucking other guys' fuckwhores. She tells him, "I'm your girlfriend. I need a hundred dollars."

And he's like, "Another hundred? But-but I just gave you money this morning."

"Don't make me break up with you."

"Ugh. Fine. Here. Take the rest of my money." He hands her his Pokemon wallet and she snatches the cash. Leaves him with the ones.

"You're the best, babes, see ya!" She says and leaves and her thug boyfriend is outside waiting in the fire lane. "Look what I got for us!" She shows him the money.

"Cool. I didn't want to have to go up there and bust his fucking face open."

She laughs. "Oh my gad! I love you so much," says as she rubs his crotch and begins unzipping his jeans.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 7, 2021)

JFL he's dropping racepills rn



[ISPOILER].[/ISPOILER]


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

He's agreeing with the Race SMV stuff


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> THIS IS AN INCEL FORUM. I REPEAT ITS AN INCEL FORUM. ALL YOU WILL FIND HERE IS SEXISM, RACISM, AND HATERED OF WOMEN AND MINORITIES. THIS SITE IS ONLY FOR ROTTERS AND BASEMENT DWELLERS THAT LIVE IN THEIR MOMS BASEMENT. LEAVE AT ONCE OR I WILL HACK INTO YOUR COMPUTER AND IMPLANT UNDELETABLE/UNREMOVABLE CHILD PORNOGRAPHY.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 7, 2021)

Destiny's a fence sitter blackpiller, halfway out the door but somehow gets the fence stuck up his ass like Tim Pool just before he makes it.



[ISPOILER].[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

Time to advertise my song 

Crediting my very talented singer @King_ 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Time to advertise my song
> 
> Crediting my very talented singer @King_
> 
> View attachment 1305850


*THIS IS LITERALLY SO RACIST AND PROBLEMATIC 
I MIGHT HAVE TO REPORT YOU*


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> THIS IS AN INCEL FORUM. I REPEAT ITS AN INCEL FORUM. ALL YOU WILL FIND HERE IS SEXISM, RACISM, AND HATERED OF WOMEN AND MINORITIES. THIS SITE IS ONLY FOR ROTTERS AND BASEMENT DWELLERS THAT LIVE IN THEIR MOMS BASEMENT.


literally most of people here think that when they finally have their skull opened or jaws broken to move another position, they suddenly turn into a magnet for women. At the same time, some are the bottom of the barrel.

unemployed, living with parents in their thirties with empty social media, unfunny backstabbing ethnics characterized by low social IQ.

chronic larpers and bedtime storytellers, doxxers, identity thieves from PM conversations and so on.

practically chaps you would found between 1 and 3 oclock in the morning at dark corner of every alley.

but ofc the conclusion is they dont slay because they dont look like Chico or Opry


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 7, 2021)

He agrees that once you hit 30 your dating market goes down drastically


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 7, 2021)

Throw in some taliban pills too, Brendio pls i will pay you poppy money from the harvests


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)

He's actually dropping blackpills rn.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)

xqcL


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> He's actually dropping blackpills rn.


Agepill and what else?


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> He's actually dropping blackpills rn.


checking the stream again


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding,

You have received a 10% warning from Moderation Staff for the post CURRYBANS VS SS AMNESIA GANG:



> Click to expand...



Additional comments: Mass tag.

You can read the rules here:




Rules and FAQ | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics​Welcome to Looksmax! This is a community for men that wish to improve their looks, as well as become more successful in life. If you are interested in looking better, attracting the opposite sex, becoming wealthy, gaining status, being rated, or just all around becoming the best version of...



looksmax.org

Note:
Warnings are added to your personal file. A high enough total warning level (60% - 90%) will mean a temporary ban, while 100% will mean a permanent ban.

If you have any question, feel free to reply to this PM


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> WontStopNorwooding,
> 
> You have received a 10% warning from Moderation Staff for the post CURRYBANS VS SS AMNESIA GANG:
> 
> ...


@Ed676


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> @Ed676


How many warnings he got for masstagging???


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> He's actually dropping blackpills rn.


your discussion was shit and the stream is shit right now


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> How many warnings he got for masstagging???


He's blackmailing the mods, he's got their real pictures 


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> He's blackmailing the mods, he's got their real pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah
I already doxxed @Gargantuan


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

Desticuck getting physically dominated by a 14 year old woman 













She UNIRONICALLY HELD HIM IN A CHOKEHOLD AND FORCED HIM TO MAKE MEWW CAT NOISES AND SUBMIT TO HER THEN SHE LET HIM GO.

I SWEAR IM NOT EVEN MAKING THIS SHIT UP


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Desticuck getting physically dominated by a 14 year old woman
> 
> View attachment 1305868
> View attachment 1305870
> ...


*FUUUCK THATS SO HOT 😫😫🥵*


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> *FUUUCK THATS SO HOT 😫😫🥵*







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 7, 2021)

you shouldve talked more about the looksmaxxing stuff imo. or more about the lookism stuff in general. like for example the face vs height debate or jaw vs eyes debate or about balding and norwooding or about surgeries like bimax, rhinoplasties, LL, otoplasty. etc. otherwise it was a good talk, next time you can talk more about studies about blackpill, incel, hypergamy, relationship, divorces, depression and suicide rates etc. and do preparation if you plan to do this. also im glad you didnt kill yourself in your period of depession, you seem very happy and motivated right now, i hope you stay like this.


----------



## crosshold (Sep 7, 2021)

starts at 5:42 in the vod if anyones interested


----------

